# singlespeed women anyone?



## periwinklekog (May 16, 2009)

Returned to mountain biking after multi-decade hiatus in 2009. Now racing short-track and cyclocross on my singlespeed Redline Monocog and loving it.
Raced in 2009 as a Beginner, raced in 2010 in the new Womens' Singlespeed category for short-track and my masters' age group for cross (local cross series won't add Womens' Singlespeed -- harrumph).
Old and slow but determined.
Hoping to go to Dirt Camp series this summer.
Anyone else riding/racing singlespeed?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hell yes!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Me too -










I've only done a handful of races on it, but it's fun!


----------



## periwinklekog (May 16, 2009)

I race singlespeed exclusively, in both short-track and cyclocross. It's insanely hard but I love it. I cannot imagine racing on a geared bike, especially after rolling over other racers' derailleur parts in the mud at almost every muddy race last season!
New team for 2011: Look for me in the orange and black of Team Slow:
http://goteamslow.wordpress.com/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I knew what singlespeed is, as I had one in elementary school (purple Schwinn with coaster brakes), but I had to look up short track on youtube. Looks fun, good luck next season all :thumbsup:


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't been back on the Trans Am since recovering from a broken ankle, but hope to get back on it soon! Never thought about racing it, probably because I don't really race.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yup! Rigid singlespeed here.

Ridden 12, 18, 25 hours races solo on it. 18 and 24 hours duo. Love it!

Before the 25 Hours of Frog Hollow:


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

T


periwinklekog said:


> Returned to mountain biking after multi-decade hiatus in 2009. Now racing short-track and cyclocross on my singlespeed Redline Monocog and loving it.
> Raced in 2009 as a Beginner, raced in 2010 in the new Womens' Singlespeed category for short-track and my masters' age group for cross (local cross series won't add Womens' Singlespeed -- harrumph).
> Old and slow but determined.
> Hoping to go to Dirt Camp series this summer.
> Anyone else riding/racing singlespeed?


A few dozen women ride SS mt bikes here in N. AZ.:thumbsup:


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep. SS. Love it.


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

I ride a singlespeed 29er hardtail and LOVE IT! I only got it fully built in October of last year - and I live in the Yukon, so my only rides of the year were in the winter. Just need to replace the seat and she'll be perfect.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am male, I ride SS and I am 5'4".

My SS is 26" 32x21 I love to climb and cadence.

It's nice to see bikes that fit my size here, and I love pink.


----------

